# [VBA-Word] Text nach Tabelle



## Cappaja (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe via VBA Skript eine Tabelle in Word erstellt mittels

```
Set table = ActiveDocument.Tables.Add(Range:=rngRange, _
                          NumRows:=1, _
                          NumColumns:=4, _
                          DefaultTableBehavior:=wdWord9TableBehavior, _
                          AutoFitBehavior:=wdAutoFitFixed)
```

Die Tabelle wird soweit korrekt befüllt, allerdings folgt mein weiterer Text nicht NACH sondern VOR der Tabelle. Ich vermute es hat mit dem Range zu tun. Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem weiter helfen oder sagen wie ich den Range auf die Position nach der Tabelle festlegen kann?

Beste Grüße

Cappaja


----------



## Zvoni (5. Februar 2014)

Cursor-position auf nach tabelle setzen?


----------



## Cappaja (5. Februar 2014)

Und wie mache ich das? Ich meine das ist ja meine Frage, hab ettliche Beispiele versucht und nichts hat was gebracht, entweder schrieb ich in der letzten Zelle weiter oder vor der Tabelle...

Edit: Nur mal als Hinweis, mittels

```
Selection.EndOf wdStory
```
kann ich ja den Cursor dahinter setzen, schreiben tut er dennoch VOR die tabelle. ich kenne mich mit vba nicht sonderlich aus aber ich denke es liegt am rngRange, diesem muss ich irgendwie die neue Endposition mitgeben aber ich habe keinerlei Ahnung wie


----------



## Zvoni (6. Februar 2014)

Kennst du "makro aufnehmen"?


----------



## Cappaja (19. Februar 2014)

In diesem Fall hat er leider keinen Code aufgezeichnet, habs inzwischen anders gelöst indem ich jetzt Selections benutze und hier mittels Find zum entsprechenden Eintrag wandere. Dennoch Danke für die Mühe.


----------

